# Heating system



## Marjolijn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a Franklin Fith Wheel Coachman from 1997. Just bought it in the Netherlands and going to live in it. I would like to know how you can turn off the fan from the warm air heating, which blow under the oven. I don't want to use it, but as soon as you turn on the12V system it start blowing. I have no manual, so that why I contact you


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2017)

Marjolijn, I really don't understand which system you are talking about.  Is it the furnace?  need a little more information.


----------



## Marjolijn (Feb 1, 2017)

I mean the hot air ssytem which works on the propane gas. In my Franklin the blower and heater is installed under the oven, in the kitchen part. It blows as soon as I activade the 12V circuit. Is  this any help? Or should put pictures with my question?


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2017)

Should be a thermostat on the wall that controls the heat and/or cooling system, most have a fan setting. Turn it either to heat or off. If it continues to run call a technician or pull the fuse for the furnace. BUT you will need heat to your waste and water tanks and wet bay to keep from freezing and doing damage. 

LEN


----------



## Marjolijn (Feb 2, 2017)

Tnx Len, the thermostat on the wall is conceted to the system on the roof. Not the air system which is on the floor. The one on the roof is electic, but the one on the floor uses gas to heat. I want to know who I contole the floor system. Will make some pictures today.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2017)

there has to be a thermostat somewhere to control the heat system or at least an on/off switch.


----------



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 5, 2017)

Help I cant find the furnace in my 2011 keystone outback super-lite!!
How hard can it be !? I looked everywhere except the air conditioner


----------



## C Nash (Jun 5, 2017)

Look for the vent on the outside of the RV and you will find the furnace


----------

